# LeBlond Steady Rest



## Old Iron (May 6, 2013)

13" LeBlond steady rest don't come up on ebay very often and I've been watching for about a year but it finely payed off.

I scored this one this week, How ever it wasn't cheap I think Leblond stuff is gold.

Paul


----------



## Ray C (May 6, 2013)

I'm with you on that. The lathe I learned on and used up until my late teens, was a Leblond 16x54. A rare mix of solid and austere simplicity revealing only the precision it was designed for. When I took a machine shop in high school, we had two other lathes in it's class one was a Sheldon and I liked it. Also had some circa 1950's 9 and 10" floor lathes -and thought to myself "what heck is this?".

LeBlond and Sheldon: The big floor jobs, 8 to 10 HP... Would like to have one again some day.


Congrats on holding-out and getting what you were after!

Ray


----------



## Chuck K (May 6, 2013)

I had a 13" Leblond.  It was probably the most user friendly, smooth operating machine I've ever had.  I think I still have a follow rest from the machine sitting on my shelf.  I had mounted a dro on it and the scale conflicted with the follow rest mounting holes on saddle.  When I sold the machine I forgot all about the follower.  Guess I'll have to find another Leblond to use it on.)  The 13" models don't come up for sale very often.

Chuck


----------

